# General > Photography >  Baby Robin

## spurtle



----------


## Kenn

Great capture, the detail in the feathers is beautiful.

----------


## Happy Guy

What a wonderful, charming photo! Great colours and definition and beautifully sharp! LOVE it

----------


## Happy Guy

Just been looking closer - what can I see just above robin's head, are my eyes, or my imagination playing tricks?

----------


## spurtle

These robins had nested in my planer thicknesser at the back door and he got stuck in a window so I think those are cobwebs on his massive eyebrows, I took him outside and he just sat there in his model pose so I just started snapping

----------


## wifie

Great "aaaaaaaaaw" factor - thanks for sharing!

----------


## Rictina

Absolutley beautifull.  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

What a nice detailed, sharp image. Great capture

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

A real cracker of a shot.

----------


## pegasus

good photo!

----------


## bluebell

Sweet.....

----------


## Chewyhairball

cracking shot.. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

What a beautiful photo! :Grin:   Well done.

----------


## Happy Guy

Liz
I NEVER got the hang of yesterday, today is always a mystery, but TOMORROW terrifies me! lol

----------


## Liz

> Liz
> I NEVER got the hang of yesterday, today is always a mystery, but TOMORROW terrifies me! lol


Ha ha. As Lena Martell said (sang), one day at a time! ::

----------


## spurtle

Thanks for all the lovely comments

----------

